# Large gauge punch?



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ok so me and my friend are looking for a large gauge cigar punch. I already have the "Nub" punch that was given to me by someone. Id say its about a half inch. Its a decent punch but something nicer wouldnt be bad ans its on my keychain and its annoying to have to go find my keys to punch a cigar. I need a spare. Also My friend wants one like it too so...

Are there any other large ring gauge punches out there around the size of the Nub punch?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

The Bugatti lighter sold by CI and can be had cheaper in CigarBid has two punches, they work great, I would look into that 

Xikar makes a nice punch as well.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> The Bugatti lighter sold by CI and can be had cheaper in CigarBid has two punches, they work great, I would look into that
> 
> Xikar makes a nice punch as well.


I never really liked the punches on the lighters. Plus they were never big enough. Im looking for something around a half inch or there abouts.

The xikar isnt that big, but I have considered that.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, why do you want one that large? Are you having draw problems or just prefer a larger punch? I only ask because even on my 60RG sticks I use the smaller punch on the lighter.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

No, just prefer a large punch. I was cutting, but I started using the Nub punch and I like it. I generally smoke large ring gauges, although lately Im getting into robustos, and I like to punch them. I dont want the hole too small that I get any tar build up so I like a hole thats almost as big as if I cut it. 

I mean honestly the Nub punch is pretty much perfect. Just wondering if there was anything else out there similar and it will wear out.


----------



## Captnstabn (Jan 16, 2011)

Interested in the Nub punch, but can't find it online. Any ideas on where to buy it?


----------



## dboggny (Nov 4, 2010)

Wolf used to make a punch that had two cutters, one at each end. The caps were held on by strong magnets. I believe one end of the punch is 12mm which is fairly large although I dont know the caliber of the NUB punch. 

amazon.com/Xikar-Black-Magnetic-Double-Cutter/dp/B001CZLNQ2

You may have to search around for them.
Best
DB


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Captnstabn said:


> Interested in the Nub punch, but can't find it online. Any ideas on where to buy it?


As far as I know you cant buy them online unfortunately. They only come in the Nub gift set, which also includes a cutter and a neat nub case. The only way I know to get that is to find a place thats doing the promotion that you buy a box of nubs and get the set. I got the cutter from someone that got a box of Nubs but didn't want the set. I got the punch, my dad got the case and the cutter.



dboggny said:


> Wolf used to make a punch that had two cutters, one at each end. The caps were held on by strong magnets. I believe one end of the punch is 12mm which is fairly large although I dont know the caliber of the NUB punch.
> 
> amazon.com/Xikar-Black-Magnetic-Double-Cutter/dp/B001CZLNQ2
> 
> ...


Yeah I looked for them a bit, didn't see a lot of them.

I do like the 009, I guess I just wish Xikar made an even bigger one.


----------



## Captnstabn (Jan 16, 2011)

OK thanks. I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## ZeeKodadi (Feb 20, 2011)

i know what your talking about i found one on ebay just serch 4 in 1 cigar punch i cant post links yet but is you google it it also comes up


----------



## erblackiv (Sep 11, 2019)

Old Post, but still not that easy to find. But, here's a 14mm for $20. https://www.homedepot.com/p/Visol-Torpedo-3-Cut-Cigar-Punch-Silver-VCUT711/305415791


----------



## Mbaldwin944 (Jan 17, 2019)

I have a xikar 11mm.


----------

